# Cheese Danish



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2015)

Can somebody tell me what kind of cheese is used in commercially made cheese danishes ? Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2015)

It's usually cream cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It's usually cream cheese.



+1, but I think there might be some powdered sugar and vanilla mixed with it?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2015)

How do they make it so soft?


----------



## Silversage (Jul 30, 2015)

It usually has an egg yolk or two beaten into it, along with some sugar & flavoring (usually vanilla and/or lemon).  You beat it till creamy, but don't whip in too much air.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2015)

Sometimes the cream filling in a Danish pastry is just a version of pastry cream.

This video shows a microwave version of the pastry cream.  Skip to 8:50 on the video to see the how the cream filling is made or watch the entire video for a crash course in making Danish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWTFTVfe2h0


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 30, 2015)

This is the filling we made one time for cheese Danish or maybe we made Kolaches. Are they different? Dx made the yeast dough and I made the filling. I think we put dollops of homemade raspberry jam on top of the cheese filling. 

Just beat the filling with an electric mixer until combined
*Filling*

2 packages 8 oz. cream cheese, softened
3/4 c sugar
1 egg beaten
1 t. vanilla extract
1/8 t. salt


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> This is the filling we made one time for cheese Danish or maybe we made Kolaches. Are they different? Dx made the yeast dough and I made the filling. I think we put dollops of homemade raspberry jam on top of the cheese filling.
> 
> Just beat the filling with an electric mixer until combined
> *Filling*
> ...




That's sounds like filling I make, I just use farmers cheese instead. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 31, 2015)

I was always told it was "Bakers Cheese"?  I have no idea what it is though.

Quick story.
Cheese danish is how I met my first wife.
I would go to the bakery she worked at each day during my morning break and order a cheese danish.
I would always find two danishes in the bag. My working buddy said she was making a move. I did not believe him at first. but found out he was right after all.

To this very day, I have not had a cheese danish as good as those were.  She worked in Publix and it was in the very early 70's.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2015)

Everything was better in the early 70's. More natural, more carefully made, better quality. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

